# Word War11 vets trip



## 123libuse (Aug 11, 2011)

I am seeking someone who could assist and guide me on a 3 day world war 11 heroes return trip to Changi etc.

A reliable person who could take us to the Changi cemetery.memorials and Raffles for tea etc. The Vets are mainly over 90 and have little spare cash. The trip is paid for by national lottery funds. However a few beers would be in order and a foto shoot keepsake with the vets!


----------

